# Coselle Cng Tanker Gets Full Abs Approval



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

ABS has given full design approval for the class of the compressed natural gas carrier designed and devoleped by the Canadian based Sea NG Corp.full approval follows the earlier approval in principle issued by ABS for the Sea NG design in 1997 and is the first full class approval for aCNG carrier issed by ABS.
the ships have been designed jointy bySea NG and Seattle based naval architectural consultancy Guido Perla and Associates,Inc.
along with devoloping the hull form and observing scale model testing,GPA was responsible for the stability,structural design,ship systems and life safety systems and for obtaining ABS aproval for the vessle design.
the vessles design has been approved to the standards established in the ABS guide for vessles intended to carry CNG in bulk as well as applicable parts of the ABS steel vessel rules.once constructed and excepted into class by ABS the vessels will carry the notation "A1 CNG CARRIER"
Sea NG uses its proprietay Cosselle system for storing and transporting CNG
this patented system uses small dia.high strength steel pipe coiled into a carousel to store the high pressure natural gas. the carousel prodvides suport and protection for the pipe and facilitates transport and stacking of the Coselles within each ship,each Coselle will comprise approximately 10 miles of 6in.dia. pipe
these Sea NG vessles will be 120m in lenght and have the capacity to carry 50 million standard cubic ft of gas in 16 Coselles.160miles of pipe in total
the 16 Coselles are arranded in four stacks of four high in a fully enclosed and inerted cargo house on the weather deck
the vessles will feature a duel fuel propulsion system with bow thrusters
the Sea NG vessles also feature a proprietary high and low pressure manifold system for efficient loading abd unloading of the natural gas.
Sea NG is expected to award construction of three of these CNG carriers later this year


----------

